# Converting RV Fridge to Cabin?



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can convert an RV "Norcold" Fridge to work in a cabin? Does it need to be vented thru the roof like the RV?


----------



## Navgatr (Aug 3, 2011)

I sold one to afriend of mine for his off-grid cabin. He runs it on propane with a 12v battery for the electronic ignition.
He built a little enclosed platform for it and vented it through his roof.
I haven't seen it since he finished, but he says it works great.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

mosepijo said:


> Does anyone know if you can convert an RV "Norcold" Fridge to work in a cabin? Does it need to be vented thru the roof like the RV?


It does not have to be vented "Thru the roof" but needs venting---Thru the wall would be fine.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

I use one in the garage and don't have 12 volt hooked to it and it works fine.
Just light it with a match.

Next spring I'll be installing it in the cabin *with* 12 volt and vented out the wall.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

The vent needs to have absolutly no restrictions to work well. That is the reason most go straight up.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I lived for years with a propane refer in the house without any venting. take a look at the flame that is operating ......... not a lot more than a pilot light. 
Do you have a propane stove in the house? use the oven? way more to worry about. 
Now if your cabin is 8x8 and airtight worry about it


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

If your cabin is over 400 sq ft or so, venting should not be a problem. Some of the newer ones will require 12v to operate the sensor or it will not light. Some of the older ones do not require a battery etc.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish I could remember what brand of fridge our trailer has in it, but I don't and the trailer is on our rural property about 4 hours drive from here.

My wife and I had discussed taking the fridge out of the trailer and install it in our off grid cabin. My ******* stepson, however, insisted that the propane fridges they put in trailers aren't made for full time use and it wouldn't last long. 

Those propane fridges don't appear to have a lot of moving parts to wear out, so what would be the issue? Is my stepson just blowing smoke?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

AVanarts said:


> I wish I could remember what brand of fridge our trailer has in it, ... the propane fridges they put in trailers aren't made for full time use and it wouldn't last long.


If you already own it, and it's not getting use where it is, does it matter if the new use wears it out quick? You don't loose anything by trying... It would be another matter if you had to buy it...


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

dlskidmore said:


> If you already own it, and it's not getting use where it is, does it matter if the new use wears it out quick? You don't loose anything by trying... It would be another matter if you had to buy it...


Yeah, we intend to use it one way or another. The issue was just whether to build the cabin to accommodate it or set up for a Sundanzer in the cabin and use the propane fridge somewhere else.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a little Dometic from an old 80's camper that's been in full time service for the last 12 years. I keep drinks in it to save room in my Servel. 

It's an A.C./D.C./Propane unit but I operate it on propane. I have it flush mounted in a wall just above my counter. Works great..

To Add..

Be careful if it's been setting around for a long time. The cooling unit can rust out and they have hydrogen in them. I know a fella that rebuilds them and he was drilling a port on the cooling unit with a cordless drill to recharge it. He "thought" it was empty. When the bit opened the cooling unit and the hydrogen seen the brushes in the drill.. It about burned his hand off!

If you have one with any age on it and it has been setting for a long time, by all means, fire it up outside and cycle it before you bring it inside! Just some food for thought..


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

12vman said:


> I have a little Dometic from an old 80's camper that's been in full time service for the last 12 years. I keep drinks in it to save room in my Servel.
> 
> It's an A.C./D.C./Propane unit but I operate it on propane. I have it flush mounted in a wall just above my counter. Works great..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. This unit gets used when we are up there to work on the property, or to just get away for a few days. It lights up pretty easily and keeps things cool. Freezes things that we don't want frozen if we push the control a little too far.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

As for venting, I have ~960 sq.ft. with 2 fridges, a cook stove with 3 pilot lights, and a ventless water heater that I use daily and I'm still typin'..


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Just a "heads up" on older NORCOLD units.

They had a *RECALL* on some units because of brittle O rings and some units catching on fire (like mine did)
I caught it just in time to shut it down with no damage.

I didn't know about the recall until I called a dealer after the fire.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Absorption refrigerators last longer than compression, and operate better under a constant load. If the refrigerator is in constant use it prevents the forming of rust and corrosion from forming.


----------

